# okay...need some help! lady in distress!



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

Please tell me what propane smoker you guys would recommend that is as good or not better than the Smoke Vault 24"!  I think the "friend" that gave me Big Poppa is going to be an Indian giver. Please not a Masterbuilt....or one with a lot of mods or tinkering needed. :th_crybaby2:


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jan 27, 2013)

After using the Smoke Vault, I think you will be hard pressed to like anything else.  Keep an eye on Gander Mtn Sales flyers!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 27, 2013)

Quick, take it and hide it and swear it was stolen


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Quick, take it and hide it and swear it was stolen :devil:



I sure would like to do that! My Superbowl plans have changed big time now! :61:


[/quote]





aeroforce100 said:


> After using the Smoke Vault, I think you will be hard pressed to like anything else.  Keep an eye on Gander Mtn Sales flyers!


checking things out now Pete! I looked online  and they didn't even list them. Was wonderful to meet you today!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jan 27, 2013)

That stinks!  What happened?  Did the friend start browsing SMF and realize what he/she was giving up?

Ask to rent it at least until after the Super Bowl....

Sorry to hear about this bad luck.

Bill


----------



## daveomak (Jan 27, 2013)

Lady Kat..... UGTBSM.....  Indian giver my pork butt....    Talk sweet to Pops and have him ship his smoker to you.... Then his kids can build a new one for him... His is all broke in and really knows how to smoke great grub...  Or, nepas left his in Pennsylvania.... maybe you can Indian give it to yourself via signed affidavit from Rick....  We do have friends is Naw Lins that do bad JuJu to folks that take stuff back....   

Dave


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2013)

Yup

I left my UDS back up at the house in PA. I think my daughter is using it for a burn barrel


----------



## roller (Jan 27, 2013)

Check Walmart out they had one on sale last week...Do not know what kind it was but it was low priced....


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

Drat! And we do have a voodoo doll in the house! I have family in NOLA still! Lol! Just trying to figure out options here. If it doesn't come back...what to replace it with. Would love another CCSV....just don't have $300 right now. Lynn (hubby) said what would be a good one for amatuer comps? Heck....I don't know!

I do have Elvira tho. She is an electric Brinkman. Le' Sigh! Son has her at his house.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 27, 2013)

Usually electrics aren't allowed in comps... charcoal only


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 27, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Usually electrics aren't allowed in comps... charcoal only



Lynn mentioned comps! Oh heck...I don't have time either! Lol.....figured it was charcoal or stick burners for them anyway.

Crossing fingers! I think he is jealous of how often l use it compared to him. I have even taught him some things I have learned here...and he is an Executive Chef!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 27, 2013)

WSM


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for some suggestions! I do think he will bring it back....but....just in case...I want to look at my other options. To me there is nothing easier to use than this one. I really like the propane smokers.  Going to be doing research thru here.


----------



## hogrider47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Kat  I have the 44" Smoke Hollow and so far I love it Sams Club price $279  View media item 188382
Here it is next to my old Cajun Injector   PS I also have an old New Braufels stick burner I don't use any more  Want to get rid of Its like new


----------



## humdinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hogrider47 said:


> Hi Kat  I have the 44" Smoke Hollow and so far I love it Sams Club price $279  View media item 188382
> Here it is next to my old Cajun Injector   PS I also have an old New Braufels stick burner I don't use any more  Want to get rid of Its like new


I saw that exact one at Sam's and was thinking of recommending it too. I have no idea how it cooks, but it looked really cool because it had a lot of cook space, rack options, and I believe it has dual burners. Seemed like a great smoker for the price.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 28, 2013)

Those things are HUGE too.  Might be taller than I am!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





One thing I am noticing in the specs part of the gassers out there.  Some say that the burner part of the propane unit (I don't know the tech stuff) is cast brass burners.  In the HVAC world I know that Stainless is better.  Any one have an issue with that...or does it matter with the smokers.  Camp Chefs are stainless.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 28, 2013)

I may be retracting my words earlier ....I am really liking the looks from the pictures of the MB wide body.  Hmmmmm


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 28, 2013)

There is nothing around town to look at in the way of smokers!!!!  ARRRGH!  I went to Home Depot...Lowes...Sams....and Gander Mountain!  Where next?


----------



## smoking b (Jan 28, 2013)

You could try Bass Pro.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 28, 2013)

Kathryn,

Somkinb has a point. They carry Horizon Pits-pricey , but real heavy $700 to $900 or so... like the "old" New Braunsfelds were.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 28, 2013)

The closest Bass Pro Shop for here is either in Nashville or I think Birmingham.  I know there is one in Prattville outside Montgomery.  The first 2 are about a two hour drive one way.  Crossing fingers he just borrows it..and brings Big Poppa home.

Have looked online for one like this one.  Everywhere they are listed they are sold out.  Except Amazon.  It does make me wonder if Camp Chef is or has done a redesign.  Has been 7 years since the last one.  I did see a 44" listed today at Lowes online.  The 24" is enough for me.  We will see what happens after Sunday.  I wont be smoking anything..but will drool over what yall do!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Too bad you're in a hurry. The big box stores will probably start stocking grills and such next month for the 2013 summer season.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 28, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> The closest Bass Pro Shop for here is either in Nashville or I think Birmingham.   I know there is one in Prattville outside Montgomery.  The first 2 are about a two hour drive one way.  Crossing fingers he just borrows it..and brings Big Poppa home.
> 
> Have looked online for one like this one.  Everywhere they are listed they are sold out.  Except Amazon.  It does make me wonder if Camp Chef is or has done a redesign.  Has been 7 years since the last one.  I did see a 44" listed today at Lowes online.  The 24" is enough for me.  We will see what happens after Sunday.  I wont be smoking anything..but will drool over what yall do!


I thought they had one in Decatur but it looks like it's not done yet.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 28, 2013)

B....I think they just started marking off for the dig of the foundation in the last few weeks.  My neighbor is a Bass Pro lover.  He keeps me posted about the fishing stuff.

Humdinger...just starting research and asking questions.  I do like to see things before buying them too.  Want to "kick the tires"!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Plus....I have a full freezer of goodies I want to do.  4 butts, 2 chuck roasts, 5 chickens, more corned beef for pastrami, a 14 pound brisket and several steaks!  I have gotten used to walking past the SV every day....and it just smells sooo good.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 29, 2013)

What about building a UDS? It wouldn't cost you much at all & would take the pressure off you to "buy something immediately" I know it's not a propane smoker but it would buy you some time to find a smoker that you really want


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

Okay Guys.  I was talking to my oldest daughter last nite.  She is a Mechanical Engineer and graduated from Auburn this past May.  She had to do a Senior Design project for the last year in school.  Her group chose to be tasked to make a Portable Grill that could possibly beat the BGE.  They tried to do it in a football shape for tailgating.  The grates  for the inside are going to be "football field" type lines with the School's Logo in the Middle for a brand for the meats.  Of course will be charcoal.  Talked to her about us making on UDS or something similar.

Here are two pics of their prototype.  Auburn of course is applying for a patent for it and the kids will get probably a pat on the back.  But their names will be on the patent too.













Jessi Sr. Design football.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 30, 2013


















Jessi Sr. Design football 2.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jan 30, 2013






And I do have something up my sleeve and will let yall know about what I have decided to do in about a week concerning the Smoker.  Big Poppa is still at my house.  He hasn't come to get it yet.  And...I included the empty gas tank too.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Okay Guys.  I was talking to my oldest daughter last nite.  She is a Mechanical Engineer and graduated from Auburn this past May.  She had to do a Senior Design project for the last year in school.  Her group chose to be tasked to make a Portable Grill that could possibly beat the BGE.  They tried to do it in a football shape for tailgating.  The grates  for the inside are going to be "football field" type lines with the School's Logo in the Middle for a brand for the meats.  Of course will be charcoal.  Talked to her about us making on UDS or something similar.
> 
> Here are two pics of their prototype.  Auburn of course is applying for a patent for it and the kids will get probably a pat on the back.  But their names will be on the patent too.
> 
> ...


looks like it may be a nice grill Kat. i have a BGE and it is going to be hard to beat. if it is ceramic like the BGE it is going to be very fragile . not saying anything bad just my .02

now to the UDS you could make one that is propane find a donor turkey fryer or buy a burner.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

I know it's not ceramic...but my husband is a Materials Engineer.  They used some other material that is similar and that can hold the heat...and not be as fragile.  This is just a prototype...and I thought yall might enjoy looking at something that one of my kiddos has done.  It's does look cool!  Thanks for looking David!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2013)

it looks great. maybe a razorback on it would help. JMHO

i may have to have one when they get finished and on the market.

david


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

The idea was for the "Vendor" who sponsored the build....to get the NCAA to help and get them "Okay" for the copyright laws.  Use a basic football field shape grid for the cooking parts. Have the has marks...the yard lines etc...and each "college" could have their main logo in the middle.  Looks great on paper.  But beating the BGE is a task!

Should I show it off in the builds section to the guys? Just bragging a bit on the kiddo.

Also..update.  Ben is coming tonight to take Big Poppa away.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> The idea was for the "Vendor" who sponsored the build....to get the NCAA to help and get them "Okay" for the copyright laws.  Use a basic football field shape grid for the cooking parts. Have the has marks...the yard lines etc...and each "college" could have their main logo in the middle.  Looks great on paper.  But beating the BGE is a task!
> 
> Should I show it off in the builds section to the guys? Just bragging a bit on the kiddo.
> 
> Also..update.  Ben is coming tonight to take Big Poppa away.


Hell yea. post it in builds.

so sorry for your loss
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





david


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

I will David...and my loss....is going to have something great coming in a few more days.  Crossing fingers!  Will spill the beans when it happens.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I will David...and my loss....is going to have something great coming in a few more days.  Crossing fingers!  Will spill the beans when it happens.



Mannnnn...   what a tease...   LOL


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

JckDanls 07 said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > I will David...and my loss....is going to have something great coming in a few more days.  Crossing fingers!  Will spill the beans when it happens.
> ...


Dont want to jinx it and the new one come in Damaged!!!!!  lol


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

Sounds like this news could be_* BIG! *_


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

Nah not big!  Just...darn it!  This one I wont see drive away in the back of someones SUV like I did tonight!  Any hoo!  Already have 2 names picked out.  (yes I name everything)  Either Witchy Woman...or Hot Flash!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh ok. I thought maybe you were having this one  show up for the Superbowl


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

Nope...I wish..free shipping takes a bit longer .. I guess I will have to make some Jambalaya or something for the Super bowl.  Haven't decided the new menu yet.

Had a friend offer his 6 foot stick burner anytime I need to use it.  Its a trailer rig.  Hmmmm!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Nope...I wish..free shipping takes a bit longer .. I guess I will have to make some Jambalaya or something for the Super bowl.  Haven't decided the new menu yet.
> 
> Had a friend offer his 6 foot stick burner anytime I need to use it.  Its a trailer rig.  Hmmmm!


Do you have an AMNPS?


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

I have the 12" tube and didnt get a chance to season it yet.  Have some pitmasters and apple from Todd too.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I have the 12" tube and didnt get a chance to season it yet.  Have some pitmasters and apple from Todd too.


You could use it to smoke some snack mix, eggs,  mozz cheese,  rice,  bananas etc. for the Superbowl so you would still have some smoked goodies. Just a thought...


----------



## maple sticks (Jan 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Please tell me what propane smoker you guys would recommend that is as good or not better than the Smoke Vault 24"! I think the "friend" that gave me Big Poppa is going to be an Indian giver. Please not a Masterbuilt....or one with a lot of mods or tinkering needed.


Is this something you would like?


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

That would be correct!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You guessed it. (didnt mean for yall to guess...lol) I just hope that it comes in and isnt damaged during shipping.

  When I ordered it...they only listed 2 in stock.  Have gotten a shipment confirmation...so I did get one. On Sunday they had them listed for a lot more money. By Tuesday afternoon...the price was right...and I ordered a sausage rack for it too.  Free shipping helps too.  I can wait till next week.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > I have the 12" tube and didnt get a chance to season it yet.  Have some pitmasters and apple from Todd too.
> ...


true....I still have Elvira...but the element is about shot.  Figured worst case I could take that out..plug the hole with foil...and go buy a bag of charcoal.  I am going to try the snack mix smoked.  That looked great!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> true....I still have Elvira...but the element is about shot.  Figured worst case I could take that out..plug the hole with foil...and go buy a bag of charcoal.  I am going to try the snack mix smoked.  That looked great!


You wouldn't need the element to work for those things - you could cold smoke any of them. I have hot smoked & cold smoked the snack mix I make & though I prefer hot smoking it I wouldn't hesitate to cold smoke it in a pinch.  I was just trying to come up with a few quick ideas since your friend took the smoker back.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I will admit I am intrigued by the emergency charcoal conversion though.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> That would be correct!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 30, 2013)

Would it still be okay to use it...even tho I havent "seasoned it" yet? Know I need to get the residue burned off of it.

That would be my "mod" to Elvira.  I may be a girl...but can be resourceful too in a pinch.  lol


----------



## smoking b (Jan 30, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Would it still be okay to use it...even tho I havent "seasoned it" yet? Know I need to get the residue burned off of it.
> 
> That would be my "mod" to Elvira.  I may be a girl...but can be resourceful too in a pinch.  lol


I don't have the Tube but I have the AMNPS.  I burned the residual oil off it as instructed  (half hour at 275*) - actually I used my grill & temp was closer to 350*  After that I started using it all the time & have never looked back!


----------



## themule69 (Jan 31, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Nah not big!  Just...darn it!  This one I wont see drive away in the back of someones SUV like I did tonight!  Any hoo!  Already have 2 names picked out.  (yes I name everything)  Either Witchy Woman...or Hot Flash!


i vote witchy women


----------



## themule69 (Jan 31, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> I don't have the Tube but I have the AMNPS.  I burned the residual oil off it as instructed  (half hour at 275*) - actually I used my grill & temp was closer to 350*  After that I started using it all the time & have never looked back!


you can season it in the oven. it won't know. unless you tell it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

david


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

themule69 said:


> you can season it in the oven. it won't know. unless you tell it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure I'd want to do that - mine put off some really funky smelling smoke when I seasoned it. Might stink up the house for a while?


----------



## themule69 (Jan 31, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> I'm not sure I'd want to do that - mine put off some really funky smelling smoke when I seasoned it. Might stink up the house for a while?


i have seasoned 3 that way 2 at one time with no problem.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. maybe i just got lucky.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

themule69 said:


> i have seasoned 3 that way 2 at one time with no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe mine just had more oil than most - I don't know  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   But after the fumes mine put off when I seasoned it I wouldn't want to try one in my oven...


----------



## themule69 (Jan 31, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> That would be correct!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you gotta love amazon and ebay. they make it to where you can smoke and never leave the house. with great price and a great selection.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 31, 2013)

Being the tubes/AMNPS are stainless steel, you could wash with some Dawn then pop in the oven to get anything missed. Justa thought.


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 31, 2013)

Hmmmmm.....Steve!  that is a good idea!  Thanks Dear!


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 31, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Hmmmmm.....Steve!  that is a good idea!  Thanks Dear!


You're quite welcome.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Being the tubes/AMNPS are stainless steel, you could wash with some Dawn then pop in the oven to get anything missed. Justa thought.


That is a very good idea - I would put one in my oven with confidence that way


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 31, 2013)

I used my MAP torch (propane)  to burn any nasty's of mine


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 31, 2013)

I do have a Fat Boy torch now!  Could do that.....and use a cardboard tissue box from Costco!!!!  (big wink)


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

Excellent plan!!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 31, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Excellent plan!!


Figured you would enjoy that one.  BTW...shipping confirmation....is MONDAY for the new Smoker!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I do have a Fat Boy torch now!  Could do that.....*and use a cardboard tissue box from Costco!!!!  (big wink)*


Now that's funny.....


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

I couldn't just watch yall do stuff for the Super Bowl and me not have anything to do.  I pulled out old Elvira and cranked her up.  Got a nice 3 lb pork loin and got to it.  Here is what it looked like.













DSCN4005.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013


















DSCN3993.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013


















DSCN4004.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






I used apple wood chunks because the Hubby complained about the smokey tastes.  The loin turned out really good.  Has a nice little smoke ring too in the cut shots.  Camera battery died...will show that later.

Also...*Witchy Woman* is supposed to arrive at Stately Norman Manor today.  Yippeee....will show her to yall when she arrives!  Thanks so much for all of the support and the help/advice too!  This place rocks!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I couldn't just watch yall do stuff for the Super Bowl and me not have anything to do.  I pulled out old Elvira and cranked her up.  Got a nice 3 lb pork loin and got to it.  Here is what it looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. your going to have to get witchy women broke in and start cleaning out the freezer. remember to post pics. you will be a smoken wild women for a while.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## roadkill cafe (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like Elvira still has it in her to turn out some mighty fine Q!!! She may be mature (we won't say "old") but her experience shows (and yours too!!). Looks absolutely_ heavenly_!!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Looks like Elvira still has it in her to turn out some mighty fine Q!!! She may be mature (we won't say "old") but her experience shows (and yours too!!). Looks absolutely _heavenly_!!



Thanks Steve!  Have some for dinner tonight!!!

David......gotta make up for lost time!!!! Lol


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 4, 2013)

BassPro in Decatur!?!? :D

I may have to start fishing again....


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

B00kemdano said:


> BassPro in Decatur!?!? :D
> 
> I may have to start fishing again....


Supposedly later this year it will be open!  Academy has some great fishing gear in their store too.

Personally I like crickets and worms!

Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

531469_4437342225099_509899050_n.jpg



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 4, 2013






Guess who made it!  Witchy Woman is here.  Box looks great!  All parts accounted for and its too dark to assemble.  Assembly will be done this weekend...or if it stays light enough in the Garage to do a bit here and there.  Gail and I will probably do it this weekend.  (Gail is my Smoking Buddy and one of my Bff's)


----------



## daveomak (Feb 4, 2013)

.........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....


----------



## linguica (Feb 4, 2013)

Like Christmas in February.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

I couldnt believe in what great shape the box was.  No cuts...no bumps...nuttin!  There was the Amazon box...thin but good Styrofoam sheets in between that box and the inside box. All accounted for and I am doing a happy dance.  Couldnt get into the box earlier...because the Water Heater died yesterday and the Plumber was there putting in a new one.  Hot water was more important today.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2013)

well glad you have hot water. now for the witchy women
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. get out there and geter done!  i'll be 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and we wanna see some 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





! i like amazon and ebay.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 4, 2013)

themule69 said:


> well glad you have hot water. now for the witchy women
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David....you pegged Gail and me.  We asked Lynn if he was going to help us put it together.  He said Nope!  And Grinned.  You know how that went over....so by golly We are going to do it ourselves!  LOL


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> 531469_4437342225099_509899050_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not enough light, plumber in the way???  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I assembled my GOSM in the living room, and built my Mini-WSM in the Kitchen and sun room!!! Might start the UDS outside. Sand blasting in the house might be pushing my luck a bit!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 5, 2013)

Okay.......okay!!!!!!  :biggrin:

Didn't want to admit that the back was tired too....I moved my full freezer out of the way for the plumber...by myself too. Just a hard head I guess! Will start pronto! After work today!


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey Kat you talked about H.V.A.C. are you a tinknocker ?


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 5, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> Hey Kat you talked about H.V.A.C. are you a tinknocker ?


Morning Mike!  No I am not one...but my best friend is a PM in the HVAC and Plumbing industry.  She has done it all in the past 28 years.  She used to do Hot Rod work and cool cars too.  She and I were looking at the different types and specs on the smokers and comparing notes.  She said some of the parts in Smokers don't work really well in the HVAC world.  I am learning from her too.  I have a '93 Miata in the garage we may start working on the summer too!  Female Grease Jockeys!  LOL


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 5, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Morning Mike!  No I am not one...but my best friend is a PM in the HVAC and Plumbing industry.  She has done it all in the past 28 years.  She used to do Hot Rod work and cool cars too.  She and I were looking at the different types and specs on the smokers and comparing notes.  She said some of the parts in Smokers don't work really well in the HVAC world.  I am learning from her too.  I have a '93 Miata in the garage we may start working on the summer too!  Female Grease Jockeys!  LOL


You never cease to amaze me Kat!

Okay, so what's first for Witchy Woman?

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 5, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Mike!  No I am not one...but my best friend is a PM in the HVAC and Plumbing industry.  She has done it all in the past 28 years.  She used to do Hot Rod work and cool cars too.  She and I were looking at the different types and specs on the smokers and comparing notes.  She said some of the parts in Smokers don't work really well in the HVAC world.  I am learning from her too.  I have a '93 Miata in the garage we may start working on the summer too!  Female Grease Jockeys!  LOL
> ...


Just trying to stay young and have some fun!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   1st is going to season my tube "thingy" from Todd when we season her.  Then I am going to do some smoked pecans and some cheese.....and gotta get Witchy Woman all dirty with some PP too!  None left in the freezer.  Gotta get some made for some Brunswick Stew!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 5, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Just trying to stay young and have some fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good plan!  I wanna see that stew so lots of pics....

Bill


----------



## humdinger (Feb 5, 2013)

Glad to hear you have a new smoker Kat. How exciting.

I always felt that smokers are different from other toys in that not only do they look great when new out of the box, but as they season and wear over time, they take on a character and personality that reflects all the things they've cooked.

Good luck and happy smoking.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 5, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Glad to hear you have a new smoker Kat. How exciting.
> 
> I always felt that smokers are different from other toys in that not only do they look great when new out of the box, but as they season and wear over time, they take on a character and personality that reflects all the things they've cooked.
> 
> Good luck and happy smoking.


It was like Christmas opening the Box!  We couldn't wait...and were terrified that stuff would be broken or missing in the box.  Whew!  It is all fine!

Bill....wonder why you wanna see the stew!  Could it be your recipe???


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 5, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Bill....wonder why you wanna see the stew!  Could it be your recipe???


Stop teasing me Kat!  I'm on my way...what time is dinner?


----------



## smoking b (Feb 5, 2013)

Congrats on the new smoker!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 5, 2013)

:yahoo:  :sausage:  :yahoo:


----------



## wes w (Feb 6, 2013)

Congrats Kat!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 6, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Morning Mike!  No I am not one...but my best friend is a PM in the HVAC and Plumbing industry.  She has done it all in the past 28 years.  She used to do Hot Rod work and cool cars too.  She and I were looking at the different types and specs on the smokers and comparing notes.  She said some of the parts in Smokers don't work really well in the HVAC world.  I am learning from her too.  I have a '93 Miata in the garage we may start working on the summer too!  Female Grease Jockeys!  LOL


We have a Miata also. Wife bought it last year. I had to trade my jeep in on the RV

Have some racks in the front taking to storage shed.













mzda.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Feb 6, 2013


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 6, 2013)

nepas said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Mike!  No I am not one...but my best friend is a PM in the HVAC and Plumbing industry.  She has done it all in the past 28 years.  She used to do Hot Rod work and cool cars too.  She and I were looking at the different types and specs on the smokers and comparing notes.  She said some of the parts in Smokers don't work really well in the HVAC world.  I am learning from her too.  I have a '93 Miata in the garage we may start working on the summer too!  Female Grease Jockeys!  LOL
> ...



Rick...  that's a pretty nice pick-up you have there


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay so where's the pics of the Witchy Woman strutin her stuff??? There should be TBS pouring out her cauldron by now!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet Miata!   Jealous! 

Mine...sigh...doesn't look that good.  We got one during the April tornados 2 years ago.  Got taken to the cleaners on it too.  Got curbstoned.  Still haven't gotten a clear title on it yet.  So we have been joking about making it a Miata Bar around the pool.  It needs a new floor pan...the passenger safety belt came totally off in Lynn's hand when I was driving it.  Its a stick,.....and I am the only one that can drive a manual in the fam.  I love a stick!  So that is why Gail and I are going to become grease monkeys this Summer. It's in the garage a little dusty right now.

As for Witchy Woman....she is still in the box...awaiting her debut on Saturday.  Gonna get her up and ready that day and seasoned too. She didn't come in till late on Monday.  What am I going to smoke 1st to get her all seasoned the right way and broken in?

Sunday I am going to the range to use my pistol.  Haven't fired it in years.  Have my CWL now...and need to practice a bit.  There just isn't enough hours in the day to get everything done!


----------



## humdinger (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow Kat,

Sounds like you need a clone to help out around there!

So to recap:

You're rebuilding the Miata this summer. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're the big meat smoker in the house. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're putting the smoker together
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're the only one who can drive a stick. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You have a gun and a CWL. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





AND you run a knitting/stitching store!

Lynn sounds like a lucky guy. Please tell me he doesn't just float in the pool all day.....


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 7, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Wow Kat,
> 
> Sounds like you need a clone to help out around there!
> 
> ...


you got it!  (But it's a Quilt Shop....but I want to learn to knit).....Nope...He helps as much as he can....Not a slacker....and I think I am lucky to have him!  He puts up with nutso me!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KathrynN*
> 
> What am I going to smoke 1st to get her all seasoned the right way and broken in?


I vote for Scarbelly wings, and Pernil Pork butt,


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 7, 2013)

ooooo.....The Pernil pork butt looks and sounds great.  Saving that recipe!  Thanks!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 10, 2013)

Update on witchy woman. We put her together yesterday. Found a part of the burner seemed bent. Also the right rack "holder " is bent too. Going to call Camp Chef tomorrow. Do have pics. Will share when I get back from the firing range this afternoon.


----------



## smoking b (Feb 10, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Update on witchy woman. We put her together yesterday. Found a part of the burner seemed bent. Also the right rack "holder " is bent too. Going to call Camp Chef tomorrow. Do have pics. Will share when I get back from the firing range this afternoon.









   & here I thought you were gonna smoke with me today...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 10, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> & here I thought you were gonna smoke with me today...


x2!!!


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Update on witchy woman. We put her together yesterday. Found a part of the burner seemed bent. Also the right rack "holder " is bent too. Going to call Camp Chef tomorrow. Do have pics. Will share when I get back from the firing range this afternoon.


What range!? I don't know where to go in our area other than Larry's.  :\


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 10, 2013)

B00kemdano said:


> KathrynN said:
> 
> 
> > Update on witchy woman. We put her together yesterday. Found a part of the burner seemed bent. Also the right rack "holder " is bent too. Going to call Camp Chef tomorrow. Do have pics. Will share when I get back from the firing range this afternoon.
> ...


We went to Swan Creek....past Calhoun in Decatur and in the Swan Creek State park.  I had a blast!  Got to even shoot an AR 15!  A big old glock and all kinds of guns!  Loved it!  Wanna go again!













Grammie Kat and the big girl gun!.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 10, 2013






Here are some pics from Saturday putting Witchy Woman together!













DSCN4023.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 10, 2013






We put her on a little table so we could get to the leg parts better.













DSCN4024.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 10, 2013






Gail helping...













DSCN4025.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 10, 2013






This is when Gail and I were having problems with the burner part fitting correctly.













DSCN4026.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 10, 2013






Jinx...outside cat brought us something to smoke.  In "Witchy Woman" style...a raven!  LOL













DSCN4027.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 10, 2013






It was still twitching!  Ewwww.













DSCN4028.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 10, 2013






Darn cat just wanted to help!













DSCN4029.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Feb 10, 2013






Here she is now.  But still have to call Camp Chef tomorrow.


----------



## wes w (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks awesome Kat!  

Don't be mess'in with them southern gals!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Hope you get your smoker issue worked out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 10, 2013)

MMM, smoked raven my favorite!


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 13, 2013)

I talked with Camp Chef...all I have to do is to get some pictures and send them to Camp Chef!  They will replace the parts!  Woot Woot!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 6, 2013)

Have you gotten your parts yet? BF has my propane build nearly done. Got the burner last week and it was broke, so they expedited shipping and I got it yesterday.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 6, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Have you gotten your parts yet? BF has my propane build nearly done. Got the burner last week and it was broke, so they expedited shipping and I got it yesterday.



Just got the burner parts yesterday and a replacement rack. Yipeeee! :yahoo:

Witchy Woman will get up and running on Sunday!!!

Kat


----------



## humdinger (Mar 6, 2013)

Woo Hoo! It was a long road, but we "low & slow" fans are a patient bunch...Good luck!


----------

